# WorldMark by Wyndham Owner Rental Program



## DRIless (Jun 13, 2019)

Does any WM owner here have any persnal experience or anecdotes on this program?




> *WorldMark by Wyndham Owner Rental Program*
> 
> As a WorldMark owner, if your travel plans ever change or you're unable to vacation, you don't have to let your credits expire — you can look to Wyndham® Extra Holidays to list your unused vacation time for rental!
> 
> ...


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 13, 2019)

This program has been discussed on Www.wmowners.com/forum with disfavor.


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 13, 2019)

It clearly is the not the best deal for someone looking for recovery on their dues. The BoD has suggested that it was put in place to give some owners an option to deal with expiring credits.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 14, 2019)

If I remember correctly you turn a week over to Wyndham. You get less than half the money and Wyndham may only be able to rent out a couple days. So you end up losing Points. If Wyndham wanted to be fair they would pay the Owner for the whole week.


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 14, 2019)

I believe Tom is describing how ExtraHolidays rentals works for Club Wyndham members. As I understand it, the WM program has a different intent and was specifically designed to prevent prime inventory from being diverted to the rental program.

So it is a guaranteed rate and they tell you where to make the reservation. They only accept certain resorts and certain time periods (inside 10-11 months). 

Because it is supposed to be last resort.


----------



## Gary Lamm (Sep 2, 2019)

DRIless said:


> Does any WM owner here have any persnal experience or anecdotes on this program?



*I would not trust Wyndham in this or any other program they present.  Deceit and dishonesty and failure to deliver are abundant.*


----------

